# puppy treats



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

What are some good puppy treats for a 2.3 lb, she is doing real good with her training and I would like to have some small treat for her, any recommendation and where to get them? Thanks


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wellness makes a soft puppy treat. When Kitzel was small I broke them into 4 pieces & used for training.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I make chicken jerky for mine. It's the only treat they like. I cut the pieces up really tiny for training.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cheerios work great for training. I also break up Cloud Star Buddy Biscuits into tiny pieces for Bailey. He loves those!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I too have the wellness treats that I cut up. I brought the bag home a precut it instead of trying to break off a piece while trying to train Enzo. I also use these yogurt drops that I got at PetSmart and cut those up, they seem to crumble a lot tho, but they love them.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Wellness makes a soft puppy treat. When Kitzel was small I broke them into 4 pieces & used for training.


I did this too  but I cut one piece into about nine tiny pieces for training. I think these are great!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy will not eat any commercial treats, fortunately she loves blueberries so I have an option for little reward treats!


----------

